# Mario and Draco: opera from Final Fantasy VI



## HansZimmer

This is the second track of the Talkclassical best videogame soundtrack award

The opera "Maria and Draco" has been composed by the japan composer Nobuo Uematsu, who is considered "the Beethoven of videogame music".

Originally composed for the videogame Final Fantasy VI, what you find here below is the version of the album 'Distant Worlds: Music from Final Fantasy'.

Performed by The Royal Stockholm Philharmonic Orchestra
Sung by Emma Wetter, Fredrik Strid, and Johan Schinkler
Conducted by Arnie Roth.

How do you rate this piece? Vote the poll!


----------



## HansZimmer

I voted "good", but the final climax after 9:20 goes from very good to excellent.


----------



## HansZimmer

Closed.

Final score: 2.25 (between "quite bad" and "not so bad").


----------

